# NZ Radiographer MRTB study guide?



## RebekahWt (Nov 23, 2020)

Hello all. Looking to find more specific study information for MRTB than the Candidates Handbook. I'm in the US and will be taking the Board exam in a few weeks. Thanks!


----------



## 3areflying (Dec 23, 2020)

I hope you did well on the exam- I know you can take the practice exam, but unfortunately, I don't have any better advice at this moment. I'm also in the US, and my registration from the MRT board came back and they offered the exam as a path to registration, with supervision required for a certain number of hours afterwards. 
My question for you is, were you also told you'd have to be under supervision? Has anyone let you know about how that'd impact your job search?
Thanks!


----------



## RebekahWt (Nov 23, 2020)

3areflying said:


> I hope you did well on the exam- I know you can take the practice exam, but unfortunately, I don't have any better advice at this moment. I'm also in the US, and my registration from the MRT board came back and they offered the exam as a path to registration, with supervision required for a certain number of hours afterwards.
> My question for you is, were you also told you'd have to be under supervision? Has anyone let you know about how that'd impact your job search?
> Thanks!


Oh good luck! Yes, I was told that supervision is to be expected and that employers too would expect it with some overseas candidates. I would be happy to email if you want to share that info. Hope the test goes well!


----------



## 3areflying (Dec 23, 2020)

That’d be so great if you could email me that info! I’m at [email protected]. Thank you


----------

